# More Grilled Pizzas w pics



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

Still playing around with pizza's on the grill and figured I would share a few pictures. Have gotten a ton of good info from people on this forum. Still no homemade dough yet. Need to plan better and make some in advance. Did this with the dough balls you can buy in the deli section of the grocery store.

Start out with a whole wheat thin crust spinach and mozzarella for the wife. 







Getting close.






Done on that one.






Meat Lovers. Did half with sautéed peppers, onions, and shrooms and half with just the meat. 






Coming along.






All done.






A couple others pics as well. Did some cheese and pepperoni for the kids. Plus who the hell doesn't like cheese and pepperoni pizza!?











Was talking pizzas with 

 Smokin' in AZ
 as he has been putting out some good looking pies lately and asked him about temps he was running. Tried a lower temp and it made all the difference in the world. Instead of running in the 600-700 range this was more in the 450-550 range. Cooked way more evenly. Next up is homemade dough and trying not to make a giant flour mess in kitchen! Thanks for looking.

John


----------



## tander28 (Jun 17, 2020)

Great looking pies! I'm excited to follow along on the homemade dough. Hear is a great recipe I've used...



			New York Style Pizza Recipe
		


What kind of setup are you using on the grill? Sorry, I'm sure you've mentioned it elsewhere.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 17, 2020)

Pizza Party!








All looks great! Excellent work!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 17, 2020)

Nice job. I'll take 14 slices of the one with caramelized onions and shrooms please


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 17, 2020)

Some mighty fine looking pizza there John, Like! There's a ton of great dough recipes, you'll have fun experimenting to find which is the one for you. I do most of my pizzas in a 425º oven on a stone, but I'm going to try one on the Weber soon. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Great looking pies! I'm excited to follow along on the homemade dough. Hear is a great recipe I've used...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought this thing off of amazon a few months ago. I think skyflame is the manufacturer. The first grilled pizzas I did just on the stones were getting burnt on the bottom and the top not getting done so this is kind of a mini oven. Deflects the hit back onto the top of the pizza so it cooks evenly with the bottom.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 17, 2020)

great looking pizza John looks like ya nailed it, i've tried it a few times in the pitboss with mixed results. thinking now maybe I didn't run it hot enough. 350-400 range next time i'll try it around 500. any way i'll take mine with mushroom and onion please!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2020)

Great Looking Pizzas, John!!
Soon have to call you Mario!!!
My favorite is Extra Cheese & Pepperoni.
Nice Jobs.
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 17, 2020)

Great looking pizza . I adjust cooking temps depending on the toppings . Fresh motz is awesome . The rest I grate myself . The bag cheese has a coating to keep it from sticking together . 
Nice work on those . 



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Still no homemade dough yet. Need to plan better and make some in advance.


I mix dough almost every Sunday . I might use half that day for bread or put it all in the fridge . 
I can then use it thru the week for whatever .


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 17, 2020)

Those look great! Id eat a slice of each! Nice job!


----------



## xray (Jun 17, 2020)

Nice job on the pizza! I like that first one the best, especially with the sliced mozzarella. I love how it looks when it melts.

I could honestly say Margherita pizza is my favorite kind, so even with the spinach, I’d tear that pizza apart.


----------



## xray (Jun 17, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Pizza Party!
> 
> View attachment 449815
> 
> ...



That looks epic. Your use of gifs and memes are always on point!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 17, 2020)

Way cool John, looks like your getting ready to open up a Volunteer pizza shop? 

Point for sure.
Chris.

BTW: Is that all from one night?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 17, 2020)

Some great looking pizzas! I'd help eat all of them.  We have been using the dough recipe we got from 

 chopsaw
  It's awesome! And that's just in the oven...be even better on the grill

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jun 17, 2020)

Damn John! You are ripping up the pizza scene here! They all look great!


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 17, 2020)

Holy smoke John!! Between you and that other John out there in AZ, y'all got me wanting to get back to making pizzas again. Made a few nice ones there for a while but went other directions cooking. None of mine looked as good as these but now I'm wanting to up my game and play with the big boys    Great job buddy!!

Robert


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 17, 2020)

Great looking pies, John! Dude...you gotta make your own dough. So easy, especially if you make the no knead/barely knead kind. It only takes a miniscule amount of timing.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 17, 2020)

Just can't seem to get my pizza to come out right on the grill or in the smoker.









JC


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Pizza Party!
> 
> View attachment 449815
> 
> ...



Thanks man! That looks like one hell of an epic pizza party! I would assume Acid was probably involved.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice job. I'll take 14 slices of the one with caramelized onions and shrooms please



Thanks Jake that was probably my favorite one as well


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Some mighty fine looking pizza there John, Like! There's a ton of great dough recipes, you'll have fun experimenting to find which is the one for you. I do most of my pizzas in a 425º oven on a stone, but I'm going to try one on the Weber soon. RAY



Thanks Ray! You got to try one on the grill here soon! Throw the stone on and have some fun!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> great looking pizza John looks like ya nailed it, i've tried it a few times in the pitboss with mixed results. thinking now maybe I didn't run it hot enough. 350-400 range next time i'll try it around 500. any way i'll take mine with mushroom and onion please!



Thanks Jim! Yeah run it in the 450-500 range and see how it turns out for you.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Looking Pizzas, John!!
> Soon have to call you Mario!!!
> My favorite is Extra Cheese & Pepperoni.
> Nice Jobs.
> ...



Thanks John! I saw those mini bread pizzas you did and they looked great too! Much less mess than these were for sure.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 17, 2020)

Wow nice job John, they look great.

Maybe we should get together and start a virtual pizza shop......    

Big Like!

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Great looking pizza . I adjust cooking temps depending on the toppings . Fresh motz is awesome . The rest I grate myself . The bag cheese has a coating to keep it from sticking together .
> Nice work on those .
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Chop! I love the fresh motz. Learned to use whole milk mozz from a forum member here and it has helped out tremendously!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jun 17, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks man! That looks like one hell of an epic pizza party! I would assume Acid was probably involved.




Safe assumption   




Spoiler: Epilepsy Warning



. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
[/spoiler0


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Those look great! Id eat a slice of each! Nice job!



Thanks Travis! One of these days I am going to try one in the smoker. I can get the propane rig up pretty high in temp.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

xray said:


> Nice job on the pizza! I like that first one the best, especially with the sliced mozzarella. I love how it looks when it melts.
> 
> I could honestly say Margherita pizza is my favorite kind, so even with the spinach, I’d tear that pizza apart.



Thanks Joe! I know you are peppered with pizza joints up north but you gotta make a couple pies one day!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

xray said:


> That looks epic. Your use of gifs and memes are always on point!





 Misplaced Nebraskan
 always has the best memes! That pizza party was off the hook.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Way cool John, looks like your getting ready to open up a Volunteer pizza shop?
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris.
> ...



Thanks Chris! Yeah all those pies were one night. We pounded out quite a bit and I had lunch for the next couple days...win win. Washed down with some cold Yuengling was hard to beat!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Some great looking pizzas! I'd help eat all of them.  We have been using the dough recipe we got from
> 
> chopsaw
> It's awesome! And that's just in the oven...be even better on the grill
> ...



Thanks Ryan! Make no mistake man you have pumped out some good looking pies in your day! I need to try Chop's recipe out for sure.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Damn John! You are ripping up the pizza scene here! They all look great!



Appreciate it Steve!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Holy smoke John!! Between you and that other John out there in AZ, y'all got me wanting to get back to making pizzas again. Made a few nice ones there for a while but went other directions cooking. None of mine looked as good as these but now I'm wanting to up my game and play with the big boys    Great job buddy!!
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert I appreciate it man! I am just waiting on you to show us how to make a pizza on the griddle


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Great looking pies, John! Dude...you gotta make your own dough. So easy, especially if you make the no knead/barely knead kind. It only takes a miniscule amount of timing.



Thank you Ray! I know it man I got to get on the dough. I am going to check out the low kneading recipes and see what I can come up with. Thanks!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Just can't seem to get my pizza to come out right on the grill or in the smoker.
> 
> View attachment 449829
> 
> ...



Lol give it a shot again JC I think you can do better than that picture for sure!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Wow nice job John, they look great.
> 
> Maybe we should get together and start a virtual pizza shop......
> 
> ...



Thanks John! Lets do it man just don't hire this guy!


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 17, 2020)

Any chance you would share your crust and or sauce recipe?







JC


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Any chance you would share your crust and or sauce recipe?
> 
> View attachment 449838
> 
> ...



If I had them I would be more than happy to share but this was just store bought dough and jarred sauce lol. 

 tx smoker
 has a great sauce recipe and 

 chopsaw
 has a killer dough recipe from what I hear.


----------



## jayd4wg (Jun 17, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I bought this thing off of amazon a few months ago. I think skyflame is the manufacturer. The first grilled pizzas I did just on the stones were getting burnt on the bottom and the top not getting done so this is kind of a mini oven. Deflects the hit back onto the top of the pizza so it cooks evenly with the bottom.
> View attachment 449820


I get similar results by putting a sheet of foil on the upper rack of my CG Duo.  not quite as good...but definitely aids in getting some heat back down on the top of the pizza.  I may look into this contraption though, looks cool and it obviously works.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2020)

jayd4wg said:


> I get similar results by putting a sheet of foil on the upper rack of my CG Duo.  not quite as good...but definitely aids in getting some heat back down on the top of the pizza.  I may look into this contraption though, looks cool and it obviously works.



Never though of the foil deal but good idea! Kettle pizza sells one for a gas grill and then there is the one I bought by skyflame. I would say if you are pretty hand you could probably make one pretty easily.


----------



## tander28 (Jun 17, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I bought this thing off of amazon a few months ago. I think skyflame is the manufacturer. The first grilled pizzas I did just on the stones were getting burnt on the bottom and the top not getting done so this is kind of a mini oven. Deflects the hit back onto the top of the pizza so it cooks evenly with the bottom.
> View attachment 449820


Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 18, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Any chance you would share your crust and or sauce recipe?





SmokinVOLfan said:


> .
> 
> tx smoker
> 
> ...



Not too long ago I read here from somebody that they used San Marzano tomatoes and one other ingredient...I believe it was salt, for their sauce. Whoever it was, and I apologize for not remembering, seemed to be really knowledgeable and swore that those are the absolute best tomatoes for pizza sauce so I gave it a shot with the San Marzano tomatoes. He was right!! I mixed it up just a bit from his post though. Here's what I put in the sauce:

1 28 oz can San Marzano tomatoes
2 t fresh minced garlic
1 t kosher salt
1 t black pepper

Put it all in a blender and mix it up

So simple yet so good!! Without doubt, the best pizza sauce I've ever had.

Robert


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 18, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> If I had them I would be more than happy to share but this was just store bought dough and jarred sauce lol.
> 
> tx smoker
> has a great sauce recipe and
> ...



Thanks for that.  I love making pizzas but my crust and sauce , while good, always seem to leave me wanting.

JC


tx smoker said:


> Not too long ago I read here from somebody that they used San Marzano tomatoes and one other ingredient...I believe it was salt, for their sauce. Whoever it was, and I apologize for not remembering, seemed to be really knowledgeable and swore that those are the absolute best tomatoes for pizza sauce so I gave it a shot with the San Marzano tomatoes. He was right!! I mixed it up just a bit from his post though. Here's what I put in the sauce:
> 
> 1 28 oz can San Marzano tomatoes
> 2 t fresh minced garlic
> ...



Wow, thanks for that.  I like simple....   I am going to try that for my next sauce...  Can't get much simpler.

JC


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 18, 2020)

I use San Marzono right out of the can crushed up right on the dough  . Just add salt .


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 18, 2020)

Great looking pies John.  Way better than delivered.  Points for sure.  GBO!

Dave


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 18, 2020)

All of them look fantastic.  My personal favorite is Pepperoni and cheese.  But I'd happily take any of these you made.  Thanks.

Mike


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 19, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Great looking pies John.  Way better than delivered.  Points for sure.  GBO!
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave! Hoping we have a football season even if its with no fans in the stadium.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 19, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> All of them look fantastic.  My personal favorite is Pepperoni and cheese.  But I'd happily take any of these you made.  Thanks.
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike! Already looking forward to the next batch!


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 19, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I use San Marzono right out of the can crushed up right on the dough  . Just add salt .



and then you go and do it...   

JC


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 19, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I use San Marzono right out of the can crushed up right on the dough  . Just add salt .



So you're the one!! The guilty party that forever changed my approach to pizza sauce...and I thank you for it. I use the stuff for a lot more than just pizza sauce though. There's always a big tub in the fridge at all times. It goes great as a topping for Italian themed sandwiches, as well as a number of other things. Love that stuff for sure.

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 19, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> So you're the one!!



I don't think it was me , because you said the guy knew what he was talkin about . 
I used to use canned sauce and cook with some spice . 
I saw Alex Guarnaschelli from food network do it . Tried it , and liked it .


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 19, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I don't think it was me , because you said the guy knew what he was talkin about .



Actually what I said was the person "seemed to be knowledgeable". Perhaps you fooled me   Being that I've only read one time about using San Marzano tomatoes it pretty much had to be you so I still stand behind my statement that you're the guilty party 



chopsaw said:


> I saw Alex Guarnaschelli from food network do it . Tried it , and liked it .



I love ICAG!! She's pretty much my favorite celebrity chef. 

Robert


----------

